# A Story About Bands And One Lucky S.O.B.



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Well, after not making it out on Tues PJ and I decided to go out and give it a try this morning. We were planning on doing a water shoot that would have been killer..."would have" being the key words. We ended up sleeping in too late and on top of everything else, we forgot the stake to the mojo. To make a long story short we ended up setting up with the sun already well above the horizon and few ducks moving...we bagged three over the spread. :eyeroll:

What to do, what to do? Jump shoot. I'm a decoy hunter and don't jump much these days but we were out to our spots and not going home without trying a couple jumps.

The first jump we do is on a trio of pintail drakes. PJ and both manage to drop one apiece. Guess what? PJ finds a nice little shiny suprise waiting on the leg of his drake...which also happened to be the biggest damn bull sprig I've ever seen shot. It was a call band and had a little wear to it, definitely not one that was just put on but probably only a year or two old.

After letting the band sink in, we get back to business and go after the rest of our limit. A couple jumps later PJ manages a lone drake mallard while I strike out. PJ goes to pick this one up and finds another shiny suprise awaiting him. At this point I'm in awe, what lucky S.O.B. kills two banded ducks in the same day!?!?!?! To top it off the second band is an EXTREMELY worn Avise band...one that we're estimating will hit double digits in age.

I told PJ to go buy a lottery ticket or something because I don't think it's possible for his luck to get anymore red hot than it is. Here's a pic of the banded mallard and pintail band...which he had already put on his lanyard.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Yeah!!! Im tellin you guys the banded birds seem to have picked this year to die!!! Wtg boys.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Congrats PJ, we'll have to drink acouple to those!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Great picture & story

Hey PJ for one day you were a duck God :bowdown:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks guys, it was the best day of duck hunting in my life. I will carry those two bands with me into the future in rememarence of an awesome day. I just hope this isn't the climax of my waterfowl career. :beer: Jonesin' wit the joneser Na Na nana


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Austin, I'm with you man...I think this could be the year for killin' bands. What was weird was that I had a weird hunch the pintail was banded, don't ask me why, I just did. However the mallard threw me for a complete loop!

Hopefully my turn is next. :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Nice Job ~PJ~ I think I'm going to come up and visit you and JONSER before you guys come down here!! But the drinks are still on me!!!!

JONSER how was sunday morning for you? The last time I saw you, you were getting DDT'd by one of you roommates! Let it be known I was hurting the next morning!!!Good times though! :beer:

OOHHH Greenskins!!!!

Mav...


----------



## fretch (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice pic guys...i have never seen or heard of a double band in one day!!


----------

